
Show HN: Gate – The first all-in-one connected smart lock - jasonli
https://www.getgate.com
======
jasonli
Lots of smart locks in the market, but Gate's approach is to consolidate all
the features in one small device. This is a sensible, especially if you
consider how Steve Jobs introduced the first iPhone.

Edit: Sorry, I realize theres actually nothing to try out in this Show HN. If
this doesn't belong here please remove. Just thought it would be worthwhile
for discussion :)

------
vinojeya
Love this idea!

